# Helping Hand



## roostergod (May 15, 2014)

Hey,

Just wanted to know if someone would be kind enough to send me a few small pieces of different kinds of moss for my planted tank. I cant find ANY on this damn island. U know a kinda pay it forward. I got a small filter that I was gonna pay it forward,

Thanks


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

sorry man I have no mosses at all, do you have no local pet store that carries fish round you?


----------

